# Coast Guard Pier on NAS



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is a good spot for folks with a boat. 

This is not the spot on the Far East side of the base, if you go further into the lagoon, you'll find a Coast Guard station. It's really small, but you'll see two or three Coast Guard boats inside a cement wall barricade. I always fished the west corner and pulled out a TON of slot reds, mangrove snapper, flounder, sheepshead, and trout. 

I used to fish the beach there until the Coasties decided to be COMPLETE JERKS and not allow people to fish from the beach, even though they allow people to fish on their barricade. 

However, they can't make you move if you're in a boat and outside of the buoy.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

WAReilly said:


> Here is a good spot for folks with a boat.
> 
> This is not the spot on the Far East side of the base, if you go further into the lagoon, you'll find a Coast Guard station. It's really small, but you'll see two or three Coast Guard boats inside a cement wall barricade. I always fished the west corner and pulled out a TON of slot reds, mangrove snapper, flounder, sheepshead, and trout.
> 
> ...


You can still fish from the beach, you just can't get on station property.. but the spot is still great you just can't cross past the drainage canal. If you want to fish on the station itself you can obtain a fishing pass by calling the station but I believe they are all being used right now. Calling ahead is essential because they only allow a certain number of individuals out fishing at a given time. I prefer them being "Jerks" because it keeps the masses out.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Cornflake789 said:


> You can still fish from the beach, you just can't get on station property.. but the spot is still great you just can't cross past the drainage canal. If you want to fish on the station itself you can obtain a fishing pass by calling the station but I believe they are all being used right now. Calling ahead is essential because they only allow a certain number of individuals out fishing at a given time. I prefer them being "Jerks" because it keeps the masses out.


You can't fish from the beach at all anymore. The put a sign up 500 feet or so from their pier prohibiting any use of the beach.

The whole fishing pass option is a complete racket.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

WAReilly said:


> You can't fish from the beach at all anymore. The put a sign up 500 feet or so from their pier prohibiting any use of the beach.
> 
> The whole fishing pass option is a complete racket.


You must've read the sign wrong. You can fish the beach still, just can't cross the sign into COAST GUARD PROPERTY. Its always been this way, they just finally started enforcing it and put up a big sign. I was out there like three days ago catching bull sharks behind the softball fields. I assure you the fishing pass is not a folly,most of the shore based NAS regulars have one.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I understand what the sign says, it's just that now the sign is 500 or so feet from the pier, where before it was maybe 65 feet away. It makes it impossible to fish the corner of their pier from the beach. I talked to them about it, and they told me that people fishing from the beach within 500" of their pier disrupts the operations of the coast guard station. 

I know the passes are legit, their process to obtain one is the racket. 

You can't get strait answers out of anyone out there. Everyone says something different. One of them even tried to tell me that it was NAS security forcing them to keep people off of the beach.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Im guessing thats just west of the O club


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

This?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

How do you go about getting a pass? Can someone provide a phone number? Thanks


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> This?


That's the place.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

MGuns said:


> How do you go about getting a pass? Can someone provide a phone number? Thanks


Here is the phone number.

850 453 8282

Try to talk to Petty Officer Butcher. He's the operations petty officer and is in charge of the fishing passes. Good luck getting through to him.

I've called probably 30 times and he is either not there, or they screen his calls.

Here's a rundown of the fishing pass.

1. It's good for a year.
2. You can renew your pass every year for as long as you want.
3. There is no waiting list.
4. The waiting list is full (they told me that too)
5. They are authorized to issue only 12 passes.
6. They have over 150 currently issued. 

Let me know what they tell you.

BTW I'm not a random person trying to get a fishing pass. I'm a permanently disabled Marine veteran and my wife is active duty Navy stationed at NAS.


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

It wasn't that difficult for me but I didn't call, I just showed up. Just pull up to the gate and push the intercom button, tell them you're there to fish, walk in the front door and tell them you want to fill out the paperwork for a fishing pass. It takes less than 10 minutes.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Mobdawg said:


> It wasn't that difficult for me but I didn't call, I just showed up. Just pull up to the gate and push the intercom button, tell them you're there to fish, walk in the front door and tell them you want to fill out the paperwork for a fishing pass. It takes less than 10 minutes.


When did you do this?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> Here is the phone number.
> 
> 850 453 8282
> 
> ...


 
Thanks much for the info. I'm also a retired Marine with disability and still work for the Corps on Corry Station. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i heard rumors of this too at my work. i'll have to go down there to see whats up.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Can you pull a boat up to the wall and fish? Or is there a 500 yard no go zone there too?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Can you pull a boat up to the wall and fish? Or is there a 500 yard no go zone there too?


Yeah, I thought was in the restricted zone. I'd like to know if we can fish the wall also.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

TeaSea said:


> Yeah, I thought was in the restricted zone. I'd like to know if we can fish the wall also.


No boats are allowed with in 500 yards of the station. The fishing pass is only for land based fishing off of the station itself.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Cornflake789 said:


> No boats are allowed with in 500 yards of the station. The fishing pass is only for land based fishing off of the station itself.


so you cant walk out on the piers??


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

J0nesi said:


> so you cant walk out on the piers??


You can, You just must have the fishing pass as described above. Only access is through Coast Guard Station gate via authorized access or fishing pass with ID.


----------

